# This slicer looks decent..



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

36 lbs, sharpener included.  Good price.


----------



## bregent (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks identical to this one as well as many others I've seen sold under different names:

www.amazon.com/Tangkula-Commercial-Meat-Slicer-Cheese/dp/B01N4V073E

EDIT: Ah, I see that's a 9" rather than 10"


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

bregent said:


> Looks identical to this one as well as many others I've seen sold under different names:
> 
> www.amazon.com/Tangkula-Commercial-Meat-Slicer-Cheese/dp/B01N4V073E
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I see that's a 9" rather than 10"



A bunch of them look same.


----------



## bregent (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah, they're made in the same factory in China, and sold to different distributors. Here's the 10" version on Amazon with some decent reviews: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019OOMQJK/


----------



## old sarge (Nov 27, 2017)

bregent said:


> Yeah, they're made in the same factory in China, and sold to different distributors.



Maybe true as many units appear to share a similar or same chassis.  But some companies will have it built/finished out to their specs with a beefier switch, stronger motor, longer warranty, and the like.  And they are priced accordingly.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Maybe true as many units appear to share a similar or same chassis.  But some companies will have it built/finished out to their specs with a beefier switch, stronger motor, longer warranty, and the like.  And they are priced accordingly.



I did notice subtle differences in weight and dimensions in slicers that looked the same.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 27, 2017)

I just bought a LEM MaxVac vacuum sealer and starting to look at some of their other products.  Kind of pricey.  But their products are sold all over the USA.  Here is a link to a location map; might have a store in your area so you can 'kick the tires' so to speak.
http://www.lemproducts.com/store_locator


----------



## bregent (Nov 28, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Maybe true as many units appear to share a similar or same chassis.  But some companies will have it built/finished out to their specs with a beefier switch, stronger motor, longer warranty, and the like.  And they are priced accordingly.



I'm sure that's true in many cases. But the examples given here of the Costway and the Giantix have the exact same specs, and even identical photos so I'd bet the only difference is the brand label.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2017)

Just for fun, here is a link to Alibaba showing many slicers.  It is easy to see the similarities as well as the low prices when ordered in quantity.
https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/meat-slicer.html


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

I bought a cheap one off a Guy here that owns the party store on my corner.. he used it a couple times and bought an expensive one a week later..
Good enough for my needs.. Not good for a ham or full slab of bacon. Or big slabs of cheese.. Lol
$30 though.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2017)

I still use my old Rival slicer.  Must be 35 years old. Does a fair to middling job. Not perfect, but pretty decent for slicing down a roast or small ham for sandwich fixins.


----------

